
How to read GQ for free - kaustavha
https://medium.com/@kaustavha/how-to-read-gq-for-free-without-ads-1eeeec3eb380#.xfspgd2w7
======
fao_
Even better, use UBlock Origin's element picker mode to permanently block the
div from appearing.

